# Upper or lower etowah?



## Stickemdeep (Aug 27, 2014)

Gonna go this weekend and are trying to figure out if we should run up and pint in at Knox and work there and up or go down a few miles past the dam and go down river. Any suggestions? Lookin for gar carp drum suckers etc


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Aug 27, 2014)

Waste of time to go to knox cant see past 6 inches


----------



## Stickemdeep (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmmm where would you go then? Has anyone shot the main lake or acworth recently ?


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Aug 28, 2014)

Try around sweet water or victory campground, not sure what the fish are like a,victory but the water cllirty is beyomd great.


----------

